# Explorer Ranger swap



## Etp86 (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm trying to see if anybody knows if the front bumper and Grill from a Sport Trac will fit on a 2000 Ranger the 2002 looks like it will I just don't want to spend the money and at not


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks can be deceiving. Maybe a salvage yard could answer your question by using a cross-reference chart.

Midnight_Tech may be able to find out.....he's the resident gear-head. He usually shows up later....as his name suggests.....:laugh:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I'd ask a junkyard about compatibility as SABL suggested. Unfortunately, my resources don't have a body parts compatibility reference.


----------

